# Soil Test Company



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello all...Im just about ready to send in my soil for testing and then getting active on this forum. My question is who to use or does it matter? Im considering the following but will take any suggestions:

Texas A&M
Waypoint Analytical
Logan Labs

Im in North Texas with Bermuda Tif 419 that needs help for sure. Thanks in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Look at the top thread of this forum or my signature. The first 2 will work. If you have hard water in your area, I would suggest the SW1 from waypoint in Memphis,TN.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Did you properly sample? See f-man's or my guidelines for taking soil samples and the number of samples to be taken. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3124
I would suggest you consider MidWest Labs. It's likely you have a high pH soil and for more accurate results, you'll want AA extraction. MidWest is just slightly more pricey than Logan, but you'll get a much more comprehensive test for the price (like soil salt content and nitrate content) that you won't get with Logan. Waypoint is good too, but you'll need to shop their different labs for the test you need/want and the best price. MidWest's SC3 is the test you want and it is $25.50. You'll also want them to run the Mehlich phosphorous test for an additional $3.00. (or maybe an Olsen Bicarbonate Phosphorous for $1.00-- I suggest the Mehlich). For another $1.00 they'll supply recommendations.
https://midwestlabs.com/test-packages/?fwp_industry=agriculture
G-man beat me


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks g-man and Ridgerunner...

If I use WP i think I want the SW2 test and yes Memphis lab for sure. MW pricing is not bad and I will be submitting 2 samples (front & back). I do have hard water...

If I ask for suggestions I will still get the folks from TLF advice? Real people and real experiences!
TY


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. Their recommendations are pretty good and we could clarify or tweak if something looks weird. Some of the Texas areas have very high calcium levels (hard water) that drive up the pH. You learn to live with it.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I used Waypoint, based on the recommendations of g-man.

They are good to go


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Im super excited that I got my soil report back from Waypoint! I posted here on the forum and now just waiting on suggestions. Since I have warm season grass (bermuda) is there someone specific that can help or do I just need to be patient?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I saw it. Im a bit busy right now with weekend errands and I'm in the middle of a lawn renovation. The short version is that you need P and K and I would source Ammonium Sulfate for nitrogen due to the high pH. Ill try to look at it in more detail later.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> I saw it. Im a bit busy right now with weekend errands and I'm in the middle of a lawn renovation. The short version is that you need P and K and I would source Ammonium Sulfate for nitrogen due to the high pH. Ill try to look at it in more detail later.


No worries as I appreciate it! I bought 4 bags of 21-0-0 in anticipation of this. Looking forward to discussing. TY!!


----------



## EasTex (Jul 28, 2019)

What soil test do I actually need at Midwest labs?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

S3C is their most complete one.


----------

